# installing leveling jacks



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Im considering replacing my Stablizing jacks for Leveling / stablizing jacks..has anyone done this? they seem to be one of the easiest ways to level the trailer.any imput would be great thanks in advance.

Kim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Kim,

Vern did it I am pretty sure. The jacks can be bolted on in place of the stabilizers.
With the jacks you will need to careful of putting too much pressure/stress on the frame. It is best for the wheels/axles to take most of the load and the corners for stiffening the trailer movement. I made an attachment for my cordless drill for putting down the stabilizers, only a few seconds for each one, sure takes the crank out of it.

I am sure there are some here who have done this and can give more detailed information.

Lynx levelers are very easy to use also.

I have your wheel chocks almost built, I have 2 cut out but not put together yet.

Good luck.









Kevin


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Levelling jacks?? What are you able to do with them? I am assuming you can level the trailer instead of just stablilizing. Can you lift the TT with them?

Kevin

I like your cordless drill idea. Did you just modify a socket or just cut the hand tool to allow it to fit into a drill?

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

Leveling jacks are the scissor type jack. Not the crank down stabilizers that come standard. They lift in the vertical position. They stabilize good but you can put too much force on the frame at the corners by trying to lift the trailer with them which may twist the frame rail. Usually you can buy a set of 2 for around $50.

My trailer came with 2 crank handles, so I cut the end off of one and ground a hex pattern so it won't slip in the drill, then ground it so when it spins it is balanced properly. Works great.

Hopefully someone can help out with Kim's question that has installed them.

Kevin


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I haven't installed those type, but I turned my existing jacks so they face side to side instead of front to back. They are absolutely useless when they come from the factory. Since I did this, the trailer seemed much more stable than before, and they are easier to crank because the rear bumper does not get in the way.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

3reds said:


> I haven't installed those type, but I turned my existing jacks so they face side to side instead of front to back. They are absolutely useless when they come from the factory. Since I did this, the trailer seemed much more stable than before, and they are easier to crank because the rear bumper does not get in the way.


The 2004 25RS-S comes mounted side facing now. Fronts still face forward.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

When using your cordless drill to lower the jacks...is there a torque setting you use?? Is there enought power in a drill to worry about lifting your TT??

Just added a 14.4V drill to the old TT tool kit.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

I set on high speed to crank them own, and if needed change to low speed to give some really serious crank. Usually I just set the wheel chocks, then crank my jacks down tight enough and call it good. Very minimal movement. My 14.4 DeWalt has more than enough power for what I need, just make sure to charge the battery ahead of time. Mine is always set to drill mode, just zip them down till they stop.

I noticed this morning, there were some eager eyes watching me with my screwgun and attachment, lickety split all four stabilizers were up and done, sure beats the guy going round and round with the hand cranker.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

Just finished the mod. The 1st one since I came back. Too much cranking during the trip.

Thanks again
Thor


----------

